# Tubular Questions..... TUFO Extreme tape on non-tufo tires?



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a set of Tubular Zipp 404s for my race day/Century wheels and had a few questions. As is, I am running a Continental sprinter 22mm in the back and a Vittoria Open Corsa CX 21mm up front both attached with TUFO Extreme Glue tape.. Someone on my team was telling me that it is not a good idea to mount continentals or vittorias with the TUFO tape because the base tape WILL eventually separate and the tire with roll off when cornering... I am doing a century with 9000 ft. of climbing in two months and it has a 40 mile descent that I really would like the tire to stay on the rim for.... I haven't had any problems yet but don't want to wait until i have a problem to fix it.

Would you guys recommend I remove the tape and glue the tires? If so what type of glue do you recommend? Is there anything special I should know about gluing or do i just put some on the rim, put some on the base-tape and mount and center the tire then let it dry and race it?

Also, can tufo tire sealant be used in Non-tufo tires?? it worked great in my S33's but my conti sprinter tries to spit it back out the valve-stem every chance it gets....

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Go through the excruciating pain of removing the Tufo tape, and you will learn why Tufo tape has a bad rap. Remove your tires, try and remove the tufo tape and you will vow to never use Tufo tape again. Always glue your tires. 
..... And yes, Tufo tape will work just fine with all tire tires. 
Don't use the Tufo sealant just doesn't work very well and tends to get really gooey after a while and clogs up valvestems. I would recommend Stan's sealant. Works far better than any other sealant on the market. Though weightweenies don't like the fact that it weighs a bit more.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Go through the excruciating pain of removing the Tufo tape, and you will learn why Tufo tape has a bad rap. Remove your tires, try and remove the tufo tape and you will vow to never use Tufo tape again. Always glue your tires.
> ..... And yes, Tufo tape will work just fine with all tire tires.
> Don't use the Tufo sealant just doesn't work very well and tends to get really gooey after a while and clogs up valvestems. I would recommend Stan's sealant. Works far better than any other sealant on the market. Though weightweenies don't like the fact that it weighs a bit more.


Anybody have any recommendations on the best glue and gluing techniques? Never glued before.. Thanks..


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Jim Langley has some simple, old-school directions here http://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/tubular.html. The baggy trick is something you'll see in the 'Hell of the North' video with Eddy Merckx.

Dave Moulton also has a nice blog entry on the subject: http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/tubulars-part-iii-gluing-tire-to-rim.html


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Totally disagree...use a hair dryer, heat up the tape, and strip...takes all of 3 minutes.
Glue is so last century!
I use tape on all my tubulars, with no problem.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to say I nearly wore my fingers to the bone trying to get the Tufo Extreme off the rim. Then, like CFL said, I found a hair dryer works wonders! However, I've decided to stick with glue. In the event of a flat, I don't break my thumbs getting the tire off, and I just put a pre-glued one on. It can all be done faster than some can change a clincher.

Here is a great tutorial on gluing from VeloNews: http://www.velonews.com/article/74487


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

The other issue that's come up with the tape is the tendency for the tire to twist on the rim after it's been mounted for awhile. I've seen it with two different riders in our local club.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Friends don't let friends use Tufo Glue Tape


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Quixote said:


> I have to say I nearly wore my fingers to the bone trying to get the Tufo Extreme off the rim. Then, like CFL said, I found a hair dryer works wonders! However, I've decided to stick with glue. In the event of a flat, I don't break my thumbs getting the tire off, and I just put a pre-glued one on. It can all be done faster than some can change a clincher.
> 
> Here is a great tutorial on gluing from VeloNews: http://www.velonews.com/article/74487


Awesome video. Thanks! It looks like an outrageous pain in the ass but will be worth it to keep the tire on the rim! I cant believe it take 72 hours to properly glue a tubular...


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, wheel glue is weird stuff. I've never seen a glue like it that reactivates when it comes in contact with itself. Remember thin even coats are best. If you don't have any flux brushes, you can spread the glue on the rim quite effectively using your finger and a latex glove. That way it is easy to make sure you have more glue on the sides (where most of the force is) rather than pooling in the middle of the rim.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys, way more helpful than a quick google search! I will attempt the gluing when i get home tonight!


----------



## zunow (Feb 27, 2007)

have used Tufo extreme tape with Vittoria Evo CX's on Zipp 303's for 3 years, riden in the Alps, Dolomites, etc lots of 70kph+ desending, never had an issue. ( knock on wood!). 
It is tough to pull the tire off the rim to replace but i guess that's a good thing!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I heard people use the tape and glue together. My idea is put first think layer of glue then put the tape on top of it. Does it help to pull the tape off eaiser on a later day?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

rdolson said:


> Friends don't let friends use Tufo Glue Tape


+1 indeed


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

BeeCharmer said:


> The other issue that's come up with the tape is the tendency for the tire to twist on the rim after it's been mounted for awhile. I've seen it with two different riders in our local club.



We've seen this too in our team. The tires twist around, just like when you inflate them a bit before gluing to expose the base tape...bad thing is that they are alreay mounted so you ride crooked on them.


----------

